# IMAGE Skincare’s pure mineral sunscreen SPF spray 30+



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

IMAGE Skincare has you covered not only against UVA, UVB and IRA rays, but *against pollution*! (Full coverage with anti-aging benefits – heck yes!) *IMAGE Skincare’s pure mineral sunscreen SPF spray 30+* features a blend of antioxidants, plant stem cells and nourishing botanical oils ensuring optimal skin hydration and elevated protection against photoaging. ($38; IMAGESkincare.com.)


----------

